# Trying to Save a Screensaver



## xjrrrdx (Oct 14, 2009)

Quick question for computer gurus out there. I have a friend who has a background image and a screen saver of the same image. She is only holding onto the computer for these images, it is a very old computer. I think it is running Windows 95SE if I can remember correctly. Either way, she wants to move this image onto a floppy and transfer it to her new machine. She said she cannot find the image, and last I looked it wasnt in her My Pictures, or My Documents folders. Where else could an image for a background and screen saver be located on her machine? I don't have direct access to her computer but I can guide her down the right path if I need to.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2009)

Right click on the background and choose properties.  There should be a background tab and a screen saver tab etc.  If you click browse (as if to pick a new background) it should take you to the folder where the current background it.


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 14, 2009)

I think on 98 its saved in a folder called windows or system as a bmp. It is possible to find it tell her to search for all images, she should find it there


----------

